# Update auf Android Studio 4 klappt nicht



## Joob (4. Jun 2020)

Wenn ich auf Android updaten will bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung.
Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich damit umgehen soll.
Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## Joob (4. Jun 2020)

Geht jetzt, ich habe Android Studio von der Seite heruntergeladen und dann installiert.
Alles sieht gut aus.


----------

